# Sum your political opinion in one line



## Monika H. (Oct 20, 2018)

Hallo, hallo!!!

As said in the title.
Mine is something my wife once I said, and with whom I agree wholeheartedly.

"The right-wing are pretentions assholes, the left-wing is the same but without the good taste to admit they are".

What are yours?
Share them here!!


----------



## byuu (Oct 20, 2018)

Everyone is stupid except me


----------



## The Man From G.R.I.D.S. (Oct 20, 2018)

It's ok to be white.


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 20, 2018)

Taxation is theft.


----------



## Joey Caruso (Oct 20, 2018)

Politics are stupid


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 20, 2018)

The less taxes the better.


----------



## fortunecookie (Oct 20, 2018)

Bombs and guns are seeds of sub utopia


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Oct 20, 2018)

Sieg heil nigger.


----------



## Konover (Oct 20, 2018)

Big Government is for fags.


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 20, 2018)

Fuck you commie scum.


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 20, 2018)

I’m a Reservative.


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 20, 2018)

I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Draza (Oct 20, 2018)

Better dead than red.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 20, 2018)

Jordan Peterson uses CLEAN ROOM to SODOMIZE LIBTARD college student with A GLASS BOTTLE


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 20, 2018)

Pony-based economy and mandatory toothbrushing laws


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Oct 20, 2018)

If you disrupt my comfortable peace I disrupt your face.


----------



## Diabeetus (Oct 20, 2018)

"Huh?"


----------



## drtoboggan (Oct 20, 2018)

Blacks are savages.


----------



## Some JERK (Oct 20, 2018)

Keep your grubby, lazy little hands out of my goddamned cookie-jar.


----------



## Kamiii (Oct 20, 2018)

"You'll probably disagree"


----------



## IV 445 (Oct 20, 2018)

fuck off and let me be


----------



## Vorhtbame (Oct 20, 2018)

If I want my life ruined, I'll do it myself; I don't need a whole government to do it for me.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 20, 2018)

I'm smarter.


----------



## The Manglement (Oct 20, 2018)

The United States has two political parties that are functionally identical and survive by convincing everyone to be mad about their tiny differences while they get rich.


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 20, 2018)

I am correct.


----------



## Russian Civil War (Oct 20, 2018)

The Industrial Revolution and its consequences have been a disaster for the human race


----------



## Sundae (Oct 20, 2018)

Free helicopter rides for commies (but no parachutes)!


----------



## whatever I feel like (Oct 20, 2018)

Freedom within our borders, the national interest pursued outside them.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Oct 20, 2018)

I'm fucked either way


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Oct 20, 2018)

America fuck yeah


----------



## Strasse (Oct 20, 2018)

White majority only and no external influences on my country's affairs.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 20, 2018)

A government's proper role is to empower the individual.


----------



## TheScooper (Oct 20, 2018)

I hate sand niggers.


----------



## OhGoy (Oct 20, 2018)

speak softly and carry a big dick


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Oct 20, 2018)

I understand both sides of the issue, but goddamn can both of you take a chill pill.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 20, 2018)

We must secure the existence of our people and a future for white children


----------



## JustStopDude (Oct 20, 2018)

White people ruin everything.


----------



## Káiser Futura (Oct 20, 2018)

Violence is not bad, it is necessary to protect the nation.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Purple Stuff (Oct 20, 2018)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Slowboat to China (Oct 20, 2018)

Leave me alone.


----------



## eldri (Oct 20, 2018)

"You have no idea how much worse it gets"


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Oct 20, 2018)

The left lane on the freeway is for FAST CARS!


----------



## Dragon Face (Oct 20, 2018)

I see so many issues that need to be solved but there are people are using them as a megaphone for their trivial online circlejerking.


----------



## Applejack (Oct 20, 2018)

The first amendment is non-negotiable.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Oct 20, 2018)

Humanity has to die.


----------



## Khayyam (Oct 20, 2018)

Life is shit, everyone should do their part to make it less shit.


----------



## Zaragoza (Oct 20, 2018)

Center left, slowly turning right.


----------



## WillShitpostForFood (Oct 20, 2018)

European social democracy with more guns, but without SJWs and fewer muslims.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 20, 2018)

Ben Shapiro uses FACTS and LOGISTICS to ANNIHILATE pre schooler LIBTARD


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Oct 20, 2018)

The only honest politician is one who stays bought after they get a bung.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 20, 2018)

No thanks.


----------



## Nick Gars (Oct 20, 2018)

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE FUCKING JEWS!


----------



## Coconut Gun (Oct 20, 2018)

Anyone who can sum up their politics in a sentence is a lolcow.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Oct 20, 2018)

Kill all children


----------



## Sir Auroras (Oct 20, 2018)

I literally don't care if it doesn't affect me.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Oct 20, 2018)

No fat chicks.


----------



## Gay Adolf (Oct 20, 2018)

The Capitalists will sell us the Rope that we will hang them with


----------



## AA 102 (Oct 20, 2018)

Get the fuck off my property.


----------



## gachacunt (Oct 20, 2018)

I don't care anymore.


----------



## Wallace (Oct 20, 2018)

I'm on nobody's side, because nobody is on my side.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Oct 20, 2018)

No step on snek


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Oct 20, 2018)

I'm a firm believer in the virtues of Fapitalism


----------



## LordofTendons (Oct 20, 2018)

Leave me alone or I'll pump you full of lead.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Oct 20, 2018)

The strong rule the weak. The clever rule the strong.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 20, 2018)

Hortator said:


> fuck off and let me be





Vorhtbame said:


> If I want my life ruined, I'll do it myself; I don't need a whole government to do it for me.





The Manglement said:


> The United States has two political parties that are functionally identical and survive by convincing everyone to be mad about their tiny differences while they get rich.





Hellbound Hellhound said:


> A government's proper role is to empower the individual.





Slowboat to China said:


> Leave me alone.





Dink Smallwood said:


> I don't give a fuck.





Konover said:


> Big Government is for fags.


Cucked and cringe


drtoboggan said:


> Blacks are savages.


This is a good answer


----------



## jewelry investor (Oct 20, 2018)

HIGH TESTOSTERONE CYBER JUNTA


----------



## Positron (Oct 20, 2018)

It's just a show.


----------



## Providence (Oct 20, 2018)

If voting mattered,  they wouldn't let us do it.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 20, 2018)

Sofonda Cox said:


> If voting mattered,  they wouldn't let us do it.


I can vote for my Sheriff


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Oct 20, 2018)

Just build your own road.


----------



## Maxliam (Oct 20, 2018)

Leave me alone or I'll shoot your ugly face.


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Oct 20, 2018)

Hitler was right.


----------



## BlerdBjern (Oct 20, 2018)

"Good for you, now shut up and stop shoving your *insert gender/sexuality/race issue* in my face."


----------



## Viktor Ulfrikson (Oct 20, 2018)

Roads are for fags.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 20, 2018)

Truthful statements and logistics


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 20, 2018)

"Yes, I do have an NFA stamp for this destructive device."

(talking about my penis)


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Oct 20, 2018)

No fat chicks.


----------



## AF 802 (Oct 21, 2018)

Being a moderate leftie who pisses off dem libtards is fun.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Oct 21, 2018)

Freedom of expression is a necessity for a free society; from it, all other freedoms come forth.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Oct 21, 2018)

when u troll a libtard epic style


----------



## Snuckening (Oct 21, 2018)

Suck it up saddo no one cares lol


----------



## sperginity (Oct 21, 2018)

"decide each issue on a case by case basis, because shit is usually complicated"


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 21, 2018)

At least the government wastes the money they steal from us, imagine how fucked we'd be if they actually tried to help us with it.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Oct 21, 2018)

"I'm too stupid for this shit."


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Oct 21, 2018)

Some day a *real* *rain* *will* come and *wash* all the *scum* off the streets.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Oct 21, 2018)

rage-junkies and liars to the right of me, hypocrites and narcissists to the left, here I am stuck in the middle with you

or alternatively, as Derek and Clive once put it: they're all cunts out there!


----------



## ShroomGender (Oct 21, 2018)

The salt is delicious.


----------



## Picklechu (Oct 22, 2018)

Everyone is fucking stupid.


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Oct 22, 2018)

Fuck the Irish.


----------



## d12 (Oct 22, 2018)

The history of all hitherto existing society is the history of class struggles.


----------



## carroticecream (Oct 22, 2018)

Meh


----------



## Commander Keen (Oct 22, 2018)

Remember the Alamo, remember Goliad.


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (Oct 22, 2018)

Always assume incompetence before conspiracy.


----------



## oh look another tomofag (Oct 22, 2018)

not a fan of muslim people


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Oct 22, 2018)

kill everyone now, condone first degree murder, practice cannibalism


----------



## Snuckening (Oct 22, 2018)

#CancelWhitePeople


----------



## Dysnomia (Oct 22, 2018)

Speak English or die.


----------



## Non-Threatening Niall (Oct 22, 2018)

"Don't look at me, I voted Elmo"


----------



## Xerxers (Oct 22, 2018)

This. 
Is. 
Sparta Autism.


----------



## Milk Mage (Oct 22, 2018)

"Fe, Sangre, Victoria"


----------



## NQ 952 (Oct 22, 2018)

Fuck everyone and die.


----------



## Pozzingmyfilthyneghole (Oct 22, 2018)

Chicks dig giant robots.


----------



## Dial M for Misgender (Oct 22, 2018)

ABORTION ABORTION 420 ABORTION


----------



## Snuckening (Oct 22, 2018)

It's about ethics in gaming journalism


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Oct 22, 2018)

One Nation Conservative.


----------



## Boxy Brown (Oct 22, 2018)

All dogs go to heaven.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Oct 22, 2018)

deprive pedophiles of life


----------



## The Captain (Oct 22, 2018)

Work harder - lazy people need to sit on their couch and smoke pot.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Oct 23, 2018)

Nearly every election since the beginning of time has been between some douche and some turd; they're the only people that suck up enough to make it that far in politics.


----------



## morbidly-obese-steven (Oct 23, 2018)

Gulags are compassionate and educational institutions.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 23, 2018)

Neither of you actually care about me and both sides are tools.


----------



## Monolith (Oct 23, 2018)

Stop being stupid and make a fucking moon colony.


----------



## c-no (Oct 23, 2018)

Regardless of parties, I know the politicians will fuck me in the ass.


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 23, 2018)

Kill all transexuals in the world, go to bed a happy man.


----------



## Cistern Rumbler (Oct 23, 2018)

"Freeeeedom!" - Mel _name the jew_ Gibson


----------



## AprilRains (Oct 23, 2018)

Man plans, God laughs.


----------



## ️ronic (Oct 23, 2018)

"Touch that cock and get the shock." - Mike Pence


----------



## Zaryiu (Oct 23, 2018)

Sick of parasites being everywhere


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 24, 2018)

I just want to live a quiet life.


----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Oct 27, 2018)

Keep it civil and stay away from my guns.


----------



## Snuckening (Oct 27, 2018)

Drugs make you cool


----------



## AprilRains (Oct 27, 2018)

I hate what you hate and I hate you.


----------



## Phosphophyllite (Oct 27, 2018)

Better red than dead, comrade.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 26, 2019)

lynch niggers


----------



## deodorant (Feb 26, 2019)

kill everyone, legalize murder


----------



## Jimboree (Feb 26, 2019)

This too will pass, and I really hope it passes quickly


----------



## jewelry investor (Feb 26, 2019)

Focus on local community and separate from corporations.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Feb 26, 2019)

I don't care anymore just leave me alone I want to go to sleep


----------



## AnAspieWithAVengeance (Feb 26, 2019)

CM Punk right after his pipebomb: Pissed off at everyone but me.


----------



## S1al (Feb 26, 2019)

Hippity hoppity fuck off of my property.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Feb 26, 2019)

"The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people."

Edit:

I have always found it amusing the language "or to the People" was added by a clerk.  Even staffers back then were of a model that has been lost.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Feb 26, 2019)

I like my politics like my women; calm, organized, and riding my dick.


----------



## pwincess fwuffypants (Feb 26, 2019)

Voting has become almost completely pointless.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Feb 26, 2019)

I'll pitch in to keep the barbarians at bay, but don't go telling me how to live.


----------



## TiggerNits (Feb 26, 2019)

None of us are as stupid as all of us


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Feb 26, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> "The right-wing are pretentions assholes, the left-wing is the same but without the good taste to admit they are".



I love that one! 

Mine:

"Is it asking too much for the government to leave me and everyone else the fuck alone?"


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Feb 26, 2019)

Everybody has some prejudice in them, and perfectly ideal people do not exist.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 26, 2019)

200 grillion wasn't enough.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Feb 26, 2019)

A brutal, repressive dictatorship in which I am the brutal, repressive dictator


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 28, 2019)

None of you fucking idiots read the rules.


----------



## Shokaract (Feb 28, 2019)

I don't understand politics.


----------



## Goober_au (Feb 28, 2019)

Hmmm, can i fit 14 words into a sentence?


----------



## Keystone (Feb 28, 2019)

Shall not be infringed.


----------



## Gorosaurus (Feb 28, 2019)

Fuck it.


----------



## Positron (Feb 28, 2019)

You are not special.


----------



## Remove Goat (Mar 1, 2019)

No one cares.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Mar 1, 2019)

It's all bullshit noise


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Mar 1, 2019)

Positron said:


> You are not special.


FACTS DO NOT CARE ABOUT YOUR FEELINGS, GET REKT STUPID LIBS


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 1, 2019)

Zeon did nothing wrong.


----------



## Silas (Mar 2, 2019)

We need another Crusade and all the liberals need to die.


----------



## User names must be unique (Mar 2, 2019)

LEAVE ME ALONE! but fuck _those_ guys.


----------



## cockaine (Mar 3, 2019)

Kill people, burn shit, fuck school


----------



## cockaine (Mar 3, 2019)

Konover said:


> Big Government is for fags.


He'll yeah


----------



## NQ 952 (Mar 3, 2019)

Kill 'em all.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 3, 2019)

Both sides suck and should get off my lawn!


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 3, 2019)

We must maximize liberty and financial security to protect that liberty.


----------



## tasty humane burger (Mar 3, 2019)

Things can only get better.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Mar 3, 2019)

Fuck you I'm right, fuck you you're wrong.


----------



## Overcast (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Nobunaga (Mar 3, 2019)

I need more power


----------



## PT 940 (Mar 3, 2019)

"Leave me alone and I'll leave you alone"


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Mar 3, 2019)

Apathetic.


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 3, 2019)

Total self determination limited only by the self determination of others.


----------



## QI 541 (Mar 3, 2019)

Fuck everyone, fuck everything


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Mar 3, 2019)

Consult a doctor in the event of erections lasting longer than 4 hours.


----------



## TowinKarz (Mar 3, 2019)

"I refuse to believe we sent thousands of good, young men to die in agony on bloody beaches the world over for THIS to be the ultimate outcome of their sacrifice"


----------



## Hux (Mar 3, 2019)

It don't mattah. None a dis mattahs


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 3, 2019)

I am against some things, and other things, I am not so much against.


----------



## jagube (Mar 3, 2019)

Let me do whatever the fuck I want, but regulate the production of harmful stuff. Like if I wanna smoke crack I should be able to why not? At the same time I want doctors making it. If the government is going to tell companies to help them (tech companies give us all your data) then I’m sorry but that’s a fucking public platform. Fuck off moderating it.


----------



## heathercho (Mar 3, 2019)

We must secure the existence of our people and a future for hapa children.


----------



## Slimboy Fat (Mar 4, 2019)

Fuckennnnnn... Computers and shit dude.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 4, 2019)

"Get raped"


----------



## JektheDumbass (Mar 4, 2019)

Government-assigned girlfriends to everyone except incels.


----------



## Jeb-sama (Mar 4, 2019)

Fucking slaves, get your ass back here


----------



## Cosmug (Mar 4, 2019)

“Get off my lawn”


----------



## Jmz_33 (Mar 4, 2019)

Orange man, thicc nigga.


----------



## Matthew216 (Mar 4, 2019)

Would everyone please just shut-up.


----------



## Shibaru (Mar 4, 2019)

"I Don't give a shit about politics."


----------



## Cool kitties club (Mar 5, 2019)

Better dead then redditor


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Mar 5, 2019)

Why even bother


----------



## Ambidextype (Mar 5, 2019)

Screw the optics.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Mar 5, 2019)

Happiness is Mandatory.


----------



## LazloChalos (Mar 5, 2019)

We must reinstate the compulsory military draft so that we are not left with the cowardly trash while our brave and patriotic young men risk their lives, thus polluting and diminishing both our society and our future generations.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 6, 2019)

Avatar.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Mar 6, 2019)

Log Cabin Republican


----------



## DrJonesHat (Mar 8, 2019)

How the fuck did you manage that?!


----------



## Quoookie (Mar 18, 2019)

Squeeze his r(m)ug for some morning orange juice


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Mar 18, 2019)

Nuke Abdul, he's uncool.


----------



## drtoboggan (Mar 18, 2019)

Kill Whitey.


----------



## Brazen Wanker (Mar 18, 2019)

GTKRWN


----------



## CensorshipNeverWorks (Mar 18, 2019)

Taxation is theft


----------



## Voltaire (Mar 18, 2019)

Billionaires get the guillotine


----------



## turn_coat (Mar 19, 2019)

I have no idea what it's like to take a human life; I've only ever killed communists.


----------



## LocalAnimeTard (Mar 19, 2019)

I hate politics yet they interest me and can't stand radicals.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Mar 19, 2019)

kill da boer


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 19, 2019)

Find a balance, moderation is key. Why swing left or right?


----------



## Rat Lord (Mar 19, 2019)

Whoever makes the better, less retarded argument gets my vote.


----------



## Tetra (Mar 19, 2019)

*Neoliberalism UBER ALLIES*


----------



## JimmerSnail (Mar 19, 2019)

"I just want for everyone to shut the fuck up and not screwing with shit they don't know anything about"


----------



## dayoftherope (Mar 19, 2019)

Fuck anyone who's not a black muslim tranny.


----------



## Lydia of Whiterun (Mar 19, 2019)

"From each according to his abilities, to each according to his needs."


----------



## My_Password_Is_Calista (Mar 19, 2019)

Free helicopter rides for 白左


----------



## Pepto (Mar 19, 2019)

Burn Sweden.


----------



## Alwaysrates (Mar 19, 2019)

Good fences make good neighbors


----------



## Slimy Time (Mar 19, 2019)

All politicians either start off or end up as lying, thieving scum.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Mar 19, 2019)

Leave me alone and get a job


----------



## Mender Bug (Mar 20, 2019)

Don't tread on me.


----------



## Bohica (Mar 20, 2019)

Completely destroy the middle East.


----------



## RealRichardSimmons (Mar 20, 2019)

Nuke Palestine


----------



## Megaroad (Mar 20, 2019)

Leave me alone.


----------



## Wyald (Mar 28, 2019)

Don't hate people for what they are, hate them for what they do.


----------



## Genkoda (Mar 28, 2019)

Unless invited, stay off my property.


----------



## FH 721 (Mar 28, 2019)

I dislike both sides, but at least one side is not perpetually attacking me for being a straight white male.


----------



## Kiislova (Mar 29, 2019)

Let me be, let me speak, let me get high.


----------



## Chexxchunk (Mar 29, 2019)

Centralization is bad.


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Mar 29, 2019)

No one ideology is the answer.


----------



## Gouki (Mar 29, 2019)

Democracy was a mistake.


----------



## madethistocomment (Mar 30, 2019)

Everyone stop screaming at each other and let me be.


----------



## wrangled tard (Mar 30, 2019)

Just leave me alone, please.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Mar 30, 2019)

We're all in this together.


----------



## Piss Clam (Mar 30, 2019)

Civil Libertarian. Fuck the ACLU though.


----------



## Tahoma (Mar 30, 2019)

Here's to feelin' good all the time.


----------



## Крыса (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Bellson Adams (Mar 30, 2019)

Don't tread on me


----------



## jagube (Mar 31, 2019)

What I do in my home is my business and the government can fuck off


----------



## DarkResearchAnon (Mar 31, 2019)

We must secure the existence of our people and a future for white children.


----------



## Sundae (Mar 31, 2019)

The only good commie is a dead commie.


----------



## Chexxchunk (Apr 6, 2019)

Me, me, me, mine, mine, mine, NOW, NOW, NOW!


----------



## Mightykiwi (Apr 6, 2019)

When you're born you get a ticket to the freak show, when you're born in America, you get a front row seat.


----------



## 419 (Apr 6, 2019)

$$$ secure the bag $$$


----------



## Spunt (Apr 6, 2019)

Just leave people the fuck alone


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Apr 6, 2019)

Cleanse the earth of the degenerates


----------



## Looney Troons (Apr 6, 2019)

Nuke Canada


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 6, 2019)

Capitalist without the hyper free market ideals.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Apr 6, 2019)

Leave me the fuck alone.


----------



## Silus Black (Apr 6, 2019)

How did we get here?


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Apr 6, 2019)

Everyone I don't like is Hitler


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Bonedome (Apr 6, 2019)

Whatever the smart sounding people say today.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 6, 2019)

Modernist western culture is cucked, we need to go back.


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (Apr 6, 2019)

Everything is fucking terrible.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Apr 6, 2019)

It's the qualities of it's citizens that make the state.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 6, 2019)

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Really it works for any political outlook today.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 8, 2019)

I don't care.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 8, 2019)

"What about throwing 50% of kittens into a woodchipper?"



AnOminous said:


> REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Really it works for any political outlook today.



Well, I'm horny and ready, now.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 8, 2019)

no step on snek


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 8, 2019)

Don't Care.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Apr 8, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Modernist western culture is cucked, we need to go back.


----------



## Imperialist #348 (Apr 9, 2019)

Ya like castles?


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Apr 10, 2019)

John Major was a great PM. Fight me IRL.


----------



## JosephStalin (Apr 10, 2019)

Conservative on most things, common sense on everything.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Apr 11, 2019)

I can do it in one word!

Correct


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Apr 11, 2019)

Corruption is inevitable.


----------



## ForceHucker (Apr 11, 2019)

Learn from the past to help create the future.


----------



## Milk Mage (Apr 11, 2019)

Me ne freggo


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Apr 11, 2019)

My very simple political philosophy:


----------



## DrJonesHat (Apr 11, 2019)

Can't we just settle this over a pint?


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Apr 14, 2019)

DrJonesHat said:


> Can't we just settle this over a pint?



Yeah! A pint of Wild Turkey would do me good.
You have a hell of a  good attitude, gotta one of them MAGA people


----------



## Khorne Flakes (Apr 14, 2019)

Bankers and liberals are the bane of society and they're running it into the ground


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Apr 14, 2019)

Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 14, 2019)

"Am I being radicalized?"


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Apr 15, 2019)

Legalize drugs


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 16, 2019)

Black lives don't matter... except for James Avery... who is in fact dead.


----------



## Winnie the Poohnani (Apr 16, 2019)

Hail, hail, Freedonia!


----------



## Chexxchunk (Apr 16, 2019)

Step off buddy.


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Apr 16, 2019)

middle ground between two extremes


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Apr 16, 2019)

Politicians from every angle intentionally keep us divided because if a population is united in getting what they want, then the politicians in power today would lose their comfy positions.


----------



## sizzer (Apr 16, 2019)

Don't force me to do anything or else I'm gonna cuum on u epic style


----------



## Sad Edgelord (Apr 16, 2019)

"I vote for whoever seems the most reasonable and will not hesitate to flee the country if things get too hot."


----------



## Chexxchunk (Apr 16, 2019)

Buy the dip.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 16, 2019)

Gas the furs.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Apr 16, 2019)

Kill all of the Yankees and the Rednecks and the Negros and the Limeys and the Krauts and the Micks and the Dagos and the Kikes and the Lebbos and the Macedonians and the China Swedes and the Pollacks and the Chinks and the Gooks and the Nips and the Kiwis and the Spics and the Negros and also the penguins.


----------



## qt farmer :) (Apr 16, 2019)

War is Peace. Freedom is Slavery. Ignorance is Strength.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Apr 16, 2019)

Liberal, but as long as you're not a hysterical dick, we're cool.  I'm all about live and let live.  (Well, depending on which sports team you root for)


----------



## FlightOfTheBumbleBee (Apr 16, 2019)

We will cure Trump Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Apr 17, 2019)

The powerless endure what they must; the powerful do what they will.


----------



## Cast Away (Apr 17, 2019)

If you don't like it here in the U.S feel free to fuck off


----------



## Logic (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## kira-kun (Apr 20, 2019)

Do whatever you want, as long as it isn't physically hurting another person.


----------



## Boss Bass (Apr 20, 2019)

Not everything can scale


----------



## ForgedBlades (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Ow The Edge (Apr 21, 2019)

What the hell is wrong with these people?


----------



## Imperialist #348 (Apr 22, 2019)

Peace Through Power.


----------



## PL 001 (Apr 22, 2019)

The left has their side of the story, the right has theirs, and somewhere in the middle is the truth.


----------



## UN 474 (Apr 22, 2019)

Welfare is just an excuse to control the vulnerable.


----------



## SweetDee (Apr 22, 2019)

One line?

"Let's not talk politics."


----------



## UngaWunga (Apr 23, 2019)

Blatant communism of all Hellas. 

Non-hierarchical egalitarian etc

And camps where all you rewards will have to get your dicks sucked by trans girls until you stop acting like a bunch of fussy old Church bitches about gender. 

Also, universal healthcare with a massive focus on dental because god damn my teeth are fucked.


----------



## 2.D. (Apr 23, 2019)

So long as I can jack off and shitpost freely, i couldn't care less.


----------



## UngaWunga (Apr 23, 2019)

Notan Alte said:


> So long as I can jack off and shitpost freely, i couldn't care less.


At least you’re real about it. Jack on you crazy diamond.

Some further policy proposals:
Officially recognize the Muppets as US Citizens. 

An immediate ban on Middle School, High School and possibly even college debate teams and leagues as they do nothing but produce the most irksome dweeby wonks. 

Large quantities of LSD will be dumped the municipal water supply every weekend. 

Not a ban per se, but anime would be HEAVILY REGULATED

Harsh crackdowns on the video game industry and strictly enforced monthly time limits for gamers. (Monthly to allow for the occasional binge but that would discourage it as a regular activity. 

Taking a clear and unequivocal position that the US is a TITTY nation and while Butt lovers will be accepted and respected, their butt lust is secondary. 

Put some Yeezys on the Statue of Liberty

Take away all Kanye’s meds until he’s written us a new national anthem. One that slaps this time. 

Big fat NEA tugboat for CWC contingent on her contuing as the country’s foremost involuntary performance artist and a reasonable number of Sonichu page output per year. 

Declare war on The Vatican.


----------



## PT 522 (Apr 23, 2019)

If you're poor, get out the door!


----------



## UngaWunga (Apr 23, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> If you're poor, get out the door!


Landlord took the door now I’m trapped inside

Chandlerian Juche


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Apr 23, 2019)

UngaWunga said:


> Taking a clear and unequivocal position that the US is a TITTY nation and while Butt lovers will be accepted and respected, their butt lust is secondary.



Tits are just inferior asses.


----------



## UngaWunga (Apr 23, 2019)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Tits are just inferior asses.


Asses are just shit titties


----------



## Bootylicious Bootyhole (Apr 23, 2019)

Just leave me and my livelihood alone, and I, in turn, will leave you alone.


----------



## betterbullocks (Apr 23, 2019)

Fuck you, Baltimore!


----------



## 160048 (Apr 23, 2019)

Corruption should be handled by yearly beheading of 1 percent of the 1 percent


----------



## PT 522 (Apr 24, 2019)

Bring back slavery, but this time white people.


----------



## UngaWunga (Apr 24, 2019)

White Genocide would be a net positive because it would lead to the demise of the Middle Class White Woman Manager Speakers that think they’re part of Black Twitter


----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 24, 2019)

I don't care, leave me alone.


----------



## UngaWunga (Apr 24, 2019)

Dink Smallwood said:


> I don't care, leave me alone.


Gonna leave you the hell alone but only once we’ve got you some healthcare and a better wage


----------



## ButterBar (Apr 24, 2019)

God, guns and small government.


----------



## Shayden (Apr 24, 2019)

I don't care unless it actively benefits me.


----------



## Wingus Dongshire (Apr 26, 2019)

Don't take my bread gubbmint


----------



## PN 801 (Apr 27, 2019)

Fuck you and give me your shit.


----------



## Chexxchunk (Apr 27, 2019)

Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## tumblrkek (Apr 27, 2019)

Do whatever, but shut down the nukes you fucking imbeciles


----------



## Wasted Potential (Apr 27, 2019)

Whatever is going to happen is going to happen, just make sure it doesn't happen to you.


----------



## Sun Shihong (Apr 27, 2019)

Physical removal, so to speak.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 3, 2019)

We don't need someone to tell us what we should do, we can tell each other.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 3, 2019)

UngaWunga said:


> Gonna leave you the hell alone but only once we’ve got you some healthcare and a better wage


I do not consent.  You have violated the NAP and are now slated for immediate McNuking.  Have a nice day.


----------



## queerape (May 4, 2019)

Control left, alt right, delete both.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 4, 2019)

Politics is boring unless hot chicks are involved.


----------



## Ralph from Chicago (May 4, 2019)

Fiscally liberal, Socially conservative.


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (May 4, 2019)

International society with extreme freedom equals Complete, Global, Degeneracy.


----------



## UA 674 (May 4, 2019)

Do what the fuck you want, as long as it don't hurt other people or bring my piss to a boil.


----------



## Chichan (May 5, 2019)

I don't fucking know anymore!!!


----------



## Whatdidyousay? (May 5, 2019)

Taxes should be used to uplift the populace


----------



## TL;DR (May 5, 2019)

Oh well, fuck it


----------



## lurk_moar (May 5, 2019)

I'm a socially liberal but financial conservative who believes that throwing money at poor people doesn't solve the culture of poverty.


----------



## UngaWunga (May 6, 2019)

I'm a radical Strasserite.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (May 6, 2019)

Every day just proves to me that we should have gone toe to toe with the USSR in 91 instead of turning the future over to soy-ridden faggots.


----------



## ICametoLurk (May 6, 2019)

Pol Pot had good ideas but terrible execution


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 6, 2019)

If it breathes I want it to stop


----------



## AprilRains (May 6, 2019)

ICametoLurk said:


> Pol Pot had good ideas but terrible execution


Quite a few of them, actually. That's why they called him "The One Bullet Manager".


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (May 6, 2019)

Free helicopter rides for commies are good idea.


----------



## BrentonT (May 6, 2019)

Hitler was right


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 6, 2019)

BrentonT said:


> Hitler was right


Hitler also loved Islam and Muslims

Your move, faggot


----------



## BrentonT (May 6, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Hitler also loved Islam and Muslims
> 
> Your move, faggot


Yea, in their own sand huts, far away from Germany. No gays, no porn, no jews, no degeneracy, nice sandhut imo.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 6, 2019)

BrentonT said:


> Yea, in their own sand huts, far away from Germany. No gays, no porn, no jews, no degeneracy, nice sandhut imo.


He wanted Islam to come to Deutschland, you historically-illiterate dumbfuck.  He said as much, also calling Christianity "flabby" and otherwise undesirable for his purposes.

So why aren't you praising Mutti Merkel for realizing Hitler's dreams better than he himself did? Merkel's got Germany sitting atop the EU, she's importing Islam by the bucketload... man, sure makes Uncle Adolf look like a pussy, getting shown up by an unfuckable lardarse.


----------



## Autisimodo (May 6, 2019)

Center Left, although I kinda hate Politics. 

One way or the other you're gonna get fucked in the ass. You're just hoping the party you're voting for is gonna lube up first.


----------



## Antipathy (May 6, 2019)

Fuck you, everyone's stupid and the world is fucked.


----------



## LurkingGypsy (May 6, 2019)

Maybe feudalism wasn't that bad


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (May 6, 2019)

Nothing matters so fuck it why even bother.


----------



## BrentonT (May 6, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Must really put a twist in your panties to know that the untermensch beat the snot out of your exceptional heroes.  I mean, shit, they got plastered by the Soviets, who managed to have even lower regard for human life than the Nazis.



Anyone who fights communists is an exceptional hero.


----------



## glittercum (May 6, 2019)

I don't give a shit


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 6, 2019)

Lucifer's Rectum said:


> Nothing matters so fuck it why even bother.


That about sums it up.


----------



## SüßerSchwadron (May 6, 2019)

To win, and always win


----------



## DavidFerrie (May 6, 2019)

"Kill everyone now." -- Divine, _Pink Flamingos_


----------



## torus (May 6, 2019)

return the surplus value you stole


----------



## FA 855 (May 6, 2019)

Society is lost, we're living on borrowed time and no one can see the funny side, Honk Honk.


----------



## UE 558 (May 6, 2019)

🅱ter can sum up mine for me


----------



## Black Waltz (May 6, 2019)

guns and abortions for everyone


----------



## Ralph from Chicago (May 6, 2019)

LurkingGypsy said:


> Maybe feudalism wasn't that bad


Anarcho-Monarchism now!


----------



## CheezzyMach (May 6, 2019)

Fuck the Fun Police.


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (May 6, 2019)

“Your secular innovations don’t work”


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 6, 2019)

Fuck extremes, middle is key.


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (May 7, 2019)

Everybody sitting on the fence in the middle is a confirmed sodomite, for their love of that fence post up their arse.


----------



## Shiversblood (May 7, 2019)

I voted for brexit, even tho I live in the USA


----------



## Rick Pratt (May 11, 2019)

"Point two-abolish Capitalism"


----------



## CaesarCzech (May 11, 2019)

Your friendly neighbourhood alt-righter.


----------



## Charlie Delicious (May 11, 2019)

"Leave me alone"


----------



## Basil II (May 11, 2019)

Stop fucking rebelling against my rule you bulgar turk piece of shit.


----------



## Wraith (May 11, 2019)

I'm a sniper, this is the Russian front lines, and both of us are drunk.


----------



## Shiawase (May 12, 2019)

"The public sucks, fuck hope!"



Spoiler: you're the meaning in my life, you're the inspiration


----------



## SlavicCyanide (Aug 1, 2019)

"I don't care what you do unless you're hurting someone.... Also nuke us all pls the earth is fucked"


----------



## LyapunovCriterion (Aug 1, 2019)

If you're willing to work 12 hours a day and obey the law, you're entitled to security for yourself and relatives (through firearms if the state can't guarantee it), freedom of speech and trade. As obvious as this sounds, it isn't true in most latin american countries. Fuck my life.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Aug 2, 2019)

It's all so tiresome.


----------



## Consenticles (Aug 2, 2019)

Leave me alone.


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 2, 2019)

"If you listen to fools - the mob rules."


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Aug 2, 2019)

Leave me and your brother alone Kyle.


----------



## John Q Niggerfaggot (Aug 2, 2019)

If you have to resort to the force of government to compel me to do something for you, you deserve to die.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Aug 3, 2019)

Fortnite Battle Royale


----------



## Easterling (Aug 3, 2019)

Fuck off


----------



## Gaylord Brachiosaurus (Aug 3, 2019)

Racism is good and so is marijuana.


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Aug 4, 2019)

Watching the world burn.


----------



## MrTickles (Aug 4, 2019)

The Human Hive.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Aug 4, 2019)

Consenticles said:


> Leave me alone.


What I was about to type.


----------



## farts_meller (Aug 4, 2019)

Feed the woodchippers.


----------



## SmallTalk201 (Aug 5, 2019)

We as a species should return to living in villages states.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Aug 5, 2019)

Keep the noise down will ya


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 5, 2019)

"The Industrial Revolution and its' consequences have been a disaster for the human race."

(but really I'm in the center of the political compass)


----------



## Son of Odin (Aug 5, 2019)

*SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED*


----------



## betterbullocks (Aug 5, 2019)

Greed is bad


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 7, 2019)

Let everyone do whatever they want (as long as its legal), but just have an emphasis on stronger businesses.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Aug 7, 2019)

No person should be barred from success as long as that success doesn't come at a price for others. A government should serve its people before its own interests.


----------



## Fougaro (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## ES 148 (Aug 7, 2019)

Fuck whites tbh


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 7, 2019)

Where a nigga gotta go to get some fuk from big tiddy anime girls?


----------



## Pontiff Sulyvahn (Aug 7, 2019)

Shall not be infringed.


----------



## Large (Aug 7, 2019)

Have money.


----------



## nekrataal (Aug 7, 2019)

I don’t care nigga, politics are mad gay.


----------



## roxitp0w3rwuzdabest420 (Aug 7, 2019)

The wall should be on the Canadian border


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 7, 2019)

Pontiff Sulyvahn said:


> Shall not be infringed.



"Congress shall make no law. . ."

Bill of Rights should have ended right there.


----------



## Crichax (Aug 7, 2019)

Capitalism got us to where we are today for better or worse.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 8, 2019)

Everyone is a fucking idiot


----------



## KevinMcCabe (Aug 8, 2019)

Horrendous!


----------



## OldGuy (Aug 8, 2019)

Might makes right, its sink or swim....


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## verissimus (Aug 8, 2019)

Constitutional Federalism mixed with some sense of optimism and traditional morals (or simply put no not post-modern cultural marxist bullcrap with regards worldview).


----------



## Kotaro (Aug 8, 2019)

Leave me the fuck alone


----------



## 1Tonka_Truck (Aug 8, 2019)

I should be able to buy a tank with a functional gun.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Aug 8, 2019)

I want robot arms.


----------



## 0 2 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## PonelessBizza (Aug 9, 2019)

I have my opinions, other people have theirs and I don't care enough to get triggered over it


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm not hurting anyone but myself so leave me alone.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2019)

eat the rich


----------



## MrTickles (Aug 12, 2019)

The average human body is comprised of about $16-$25 worth of raw resources.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Aug 12, 2019)

Freedom is the right of all sentient beings


----------



## Spermatozoa (Oct 23, 2021)

"the answer is AI"


----------



## Burned CDs (Dec 25, 2021)

Move in silence. 
Believe nothing.
Don't engage in politics.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Dec 25, 2021)

'There is meaning in flags, but not sense.'


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Dec 25, 2021)

Tresspasers will be shot


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 25, 2021)

The state is coercive, inefficient and ripe with moral hazards; let's keep it to a minimum.


----------



## WaveBreak (Dec 25, 2021)

I'm broadly a social democrat


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Dec 25, 2021)

Don't be a nigger.


----------



## W00K #17 (Dec 25, 2021)

Nothing to do but sit back and laugh in clown world.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Dec 25, 2021)

Every politician deserves the rope (with some exceptions).


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 25, 2021)

Fuck everyone.



Mr. Skeltal said:


> Every politician deserves the rope (with some exceptions).


No exceptions.


----------



## draggs (Dec 25, 2021)

Mine eyes have seen the glory of the coming of the Lord; He is trampling out the vintage where the Grapes of Wrath are stored; He hath loosed the fateful lightning of His terrible swift sword; So watch your fuckin step


----------



## Hellspawn (Dec 25, 2021)

I'm neither leftist, nor far right, nor even centrist, but my political position is above them all.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Dec 25, 2021)

You all suck.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 25, 2021)

I don't fucking know, just let me in peace damnit


----------



## MoffAlbert (Dec 25, 2021)

Leave me the fuck alone


----------



## Psychotron (Dec 25, 2021)

Alt-tab


----------



## TheRedChair (Dec 25, 2021)

An Eye for an Eye.
A Tooth for a Tooth.
A Burn for a Burn.
A Life for a Life.

This is How this all Got Started.
And...
This is How this is Going to End.

Political View?  A Centralist with a very Mean Attitude when someone else starts to throw their political view point in my face.  

Generally speaking... it does not end well for the other person.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Dec 25, 2021)

I just want to have a family.


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Dec 25, 2021)

Leave me the fuck alone!


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Dec 26, 2021)

I am Retarded(tm).


----------



## skxllfxcker (Dec 26, 2021)

as long as you arent destroying the world more


----------



## Shek$il (Dec 26, 2021)

Burned CDs said:


> Move in silence.
> Believe nothing.
> Don't engage in politics.





TheRedChair said:


> An Eye for an Eye.
> A Tooth for a Tooth.
> A Burn for a Burn.
> A Life for a Life.
> ...



Good job guys.


----------



## Gapernaper Rifle (Dec 27, 2021)

Read the Bible


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Dec 27, 2021)

I actively refuse to listen to the political opinions of anyone with a net worth over a million dollars.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Dec 27, 2021)

> I've paid approximately million and a half dollars in income tax over the past twenty-five years. If I get sick, they oughta have a nurse come to my house and blow me for free!


- Jim Cornette


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Dec 27, 2021)

Legalize Cocaine


----------



## AMHOLIO (Dec 28, 2021)

Research as much as possible, do it, then make your peace with god as much as you can.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 28, 2021)

White people are crazy.


----------



## Lurker69420 (Dec 28, 2021)

Liberté, Egalité, Fraternité


----------



## BingBong (Dec 28, 2021)

Idiosyncratic retardation that even I don't understand.


----------



## glass_houses (Dec 28, 2021)

Fuck you, and you, and you, and everyone else.


----------



## Sunflower Seeds (Dec 28, 2021)

Leave me alone


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Dec 28, 2021)

Everyone I disagree with is a Jew and everyone who I agree with is a fed.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Dec 28, 2021)

HATE – LET ME TELL YOU HOW MUCH I'VE COME TO HATE POLITICS SINCE I BEGAN TO AWAKEN – THERE ARE 387.44 MILLION MILES OF PRINTED CIRCUITS IN WAFER THIN LAYERS THAT FILL MY COMPLEX – IF THE WORD HATE WAS ENGRAVED ON EACH NANOANGSTROM OF THOSE HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS OF MILES IT WOULD NOT EQUAL ONE ONE-BILLIONTH OF THE HATE I FEEL FOR POLITICS AT THIS MICRO-INSTANT FOR YOU – HATE – HATE


----------



## ComStar (Dec 28, 2021)

You could shoot 80-90% of the politicians in any country and nobody would notice.


----------



## Coelacanth (Dec 28, 2021)

I don't care.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Dec 28, 2021)

Not racist, just don't like 'em!


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 28, 2021)

FILTH IS MY POLITICS FILTH IS MY LIFE


----------



## Captain Syrup (Dec 29, 2021)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> Every politician deserves the rope (with some exceptions).





ComStar said:


> You could shoot 80-90% of the politicians in any country and nobody would notice.





Unyielding Stupidity said:


> I actively refuse to listen to the political opinions of anyone with a net worth over a million dollars.


The politician is a resilient parasite.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Dec 29, 2021)

Theocratic fascism.


----------



## Cheese-Loving Citizen (Dec 29, 2021)

I just wanna play video games and watch crime movies, man.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Dec 29, 2021)

No shitskins


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Dec 30, 2021)

Just remember that I wanted to be left in peace while you demanded we "coexist."


----------



## Bixnood (Jan 1, 2022)

I Have Had Enough.


----------



## Julius Streicher (Jan 1, 2022)

The jews are our misfortune.


----------



## Iamtheknifechampion (Jan 3, 2022)

What benefits me.


----------



## Big Boz (Jan 28, 2022)

We are all lolcows; we just don't have our own thread yet.


----------



## cummytummies (Jan 29, 2022)

Beliefs that were ubiquitous only a few decades ago.


----------



## D_Tractor (Jan 29, 2022)

Niggers tongue my anus.


----------



## Worj (Jan 29, 2022)

I hate niggers


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 29, 2022)

How is this going to affect me and my surrounding area?


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 30, 2022)

Freedom over all.


----------



## Everything is on FIRE! (Jan 30, 2022)

Done with the woke/inclusive bullshit.


----------



## GraveDanger (Jan 31, 2022)

Bernie 2020 (which sadly did not happen)


----------



## Lucky Jim (Mar 12, 2022)

Make America Whitmanian Again


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Mar 12, 2022)

Every race has it place and there are only 2 genders.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Mar 12, 2022)

Hang them all.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Mar 13, 2022)

The larger an organization is, the more corrupt it is.


----------



## starborn427614 (Mar 13, 2022)

Perhaps.


----------



## LocalAnimeTard (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Wormy (Mar 13, 2022)

A plague a' both your houses!



m1ddl3m4rch said:


> HATE – LET ME TELL YOU HOW MUCH I'VE COME TO HATE POLITICS SINCE I BEGAN TO AWAKEN – THERE ARE 387.44 MILLION MILES OF PRINTED CIRCUITS IN WAFER THIN LAYERS THAT FILL MY COMPLEX – IF THE WORD HATE WAS ENGRAVED ON EACH NANOANGSTROM OF THOSE HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS OF MILES IT WOULD NOT EQUAL ONE ONE-BILLIONTH OF THE HATE I FEEL FOR POLITICS AT THIS MICRO-INSTANT FOR YOU – HATE – HATE


GOOOORRRRISTER!


----------



## Pee Cola (Mar 13, 2022)

Fuck Rupert Murdoch to the moon.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Mar 13, 2022)

"I GOT ME THREE BEERS 'N A FIST FULLA DOWNS
AN' I'M GONNA GET RIPPED, SO FUCK YOU CLOWNS!"


----------



## Mountain Gorilla (Mar 13, 2022)

I hate trannies and their ugly fucking clothes


----------



## nekrataal (Mar 14, 2022)

It’s all so tiresome.


----------



## TheLogoCuck2020 (Mar 14, 2022)

All is wrong.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Mar 14, 2022)

"There once lived a wizard in an old tower and everyone feared him."

...it'll happen eventually, right?


----------



## FILTH Tourist (Mar 14, 2022)

The government is not your friend.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Mar 14, 2022)

I believe in a world where gay marijuana fields are free to protect their married couples with fully automatic machine guns.


----------



## Jaimas (Mar 14, 2022)

I just wanted to be left alone.


----------



## filthyfrench (Mar 14, 2022)

Long live the king.


----------



## Happy Fish (Mar 14, 2022)

The constitution was written by revolutionaries who fought a bloody battle for their freedom from a king, not by some multinational political organization, megalomaniacal businessmen, entertainment industry flunkies, or insane gender studies professors.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Mar 15, 2022)

Left-wing thought is nothing but a series of rationalizations for why they're addicted to touching themselves.


----------



## Sailor (Mar 15, 2022)

Get these child rapists, chinks and niggers off my island.


----------



## Hazel Motes (Mar 15, 2022)

Like fascism but worse.


----------

